# Flexor  tenosynovectomy - Stuck on this one



## codedog (Oct 20, 2009)

Stuck on this one 
    Diagnosis -right toe flexor tenosynovitis, adhesions secound  toe PIP JOINT

    OPERATION :  FLEXOR TENOSYNOVECTOMY RIGHT SECOUND TOE , RELEASE PIP JOINT OF SECOUND TOE 

     PROCEDURE :An incision was made longitudinally on the plantar aspect of the 2nd toe and the flexor tendon identified, with neurovascular structres protected. A flexor tenosynovectomy was performed. Clear synovial fluid flowed from the flexor tendon sheath, indication inflammation. There was no sign of infection. The  PIP joint was stiff in the secound toe , so a medial incision was made  and cae taken to protect the neurovascular structures. . The extensor tendon was elevated laterally and the  PIP  joint release was performed with capsular release.Full range of motion was obtained after release. Both incisions were injected with Marcaine and 80mg Depo- Medrol  


would  cpt code 28086  be the right code ?


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Sounds okay to me.
What about 28272 in addition to your CPT choice?


----------



## codedog (Oct 20, 2009)

thanks, never thought looking at 28272, thanks


----------

